# After BMQ and SQ in Kingston at CFSCE..



## MynerC (13 Jul 2010)

Hello everyone, (hopefully this is the right section)

I am going to BMQ on Sept 11th (starts on the 13th) in Saint-Jean (only an hour or so from where I live.. not that you guys care). I am just wondering if - after BMQ and SQ when I will be in Kingston, Ontario for 6 months at the CFSCE, will I be staying at the school in dorms? I am kind of clueless about that and am pretty curious, I also have not been able to find any of this info in the search engine. 

The awnser is probably yes, but I would like to know for sure. Any help would be much appreciated.

Thanks.

PS - I will be going in as a SigOP, incase that helps the question.


----------



## PuckChaser (13 Jul 2010)

I believe there is a thread already around, but the term you are looking for is "Living Out" if you aren't living in the shacks. Otherwise, try Barracks or Shacks as the search keywords.

Short answer is yes, unless you have a good reason to move into a PMQ/on the local economy. Your PAT Platoon staff will make sure you know where to stay.


----------



## Jcam (14 Jul 2010)

As far as I know, which isn't too much, you'll be in shacks for the duration of your SQ and then in a dorm-like environment while doing MOC and whatnot.


----------

